# Suns need new Uni's



## RedStripe27 (Apr 20, 2004)

Anyone else think its time for the Suns to get new Jersey's? I like the orange crush one with the PHX, but bag the standard OLD/AWAY jerseys.

I just remember back in '95 they had those sick black alternates...(I have a Finley one somewhere). I just think the purple and orange isnt exactly intimidating. Have a tweaked home white jersey, and a sick road black jersey with the same PHX on the front.

Any thoughts...


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

The Suns need a whole new everyting!!!!!


----------



## deannahum (Aug 7, 2003)

I have a J-Kidd alternate so cool... they are still selling these in the MSG shop (they got Penny !)

Anyway i think Suns uni's are OK... they can add some twist to it like Sacramento did... Black jersey with Orange writing can be awsome !


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

They only need to get rid off the grey.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

suns jerseys are freakin ugly these days,
they should re-invent those jerseys they wore in the barkley days.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

I am not really good at this but I created a set of Suns jerseys just for fun a while back.

Than you would have main black and white home/road or alternatives.

I really really liked the old white and orange trim retro jerseys we had in 02/03 with western lettering. They were really hot.


----------



## BenDengGo (Feb 1, 2004)

btw to they still fly in this air-plane ?


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)




----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BigAmare</b>!
> They only need to get rid off the grey.


I'm with you. I think the uniforms look pretty good as a whole, but that dull gray just doesn't look like it belongs.


----------



## Jermaniac Fan (Jul 27, 2003)

I like your unis! There is no reason to change those!


----------



## PhatDaddy3100 (Jun 16, 2002)

I like our unis, WE just need to get rid of that gray, its ugly, get rid of that, and we are set. 

Plus, we just chan ged them.


----------

